# Cashmere 3rd birthday! And birthday video.



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

My amazing, smart, sweet, full of life girl is 3 years old today. It seems like yesterday that she was a little pup, and at the same time it's like she's always been with me. :wub:

I made a little birthday video to celebrate this occasion, and to try to capture how incredible dog she is: https://youtu.be/3TR5ch0HSis

I love you to pieces, Cashmere!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG I love the video. Cashmere is so smart and has so much energy. Pipper is extremely LAZY! 
Happy Birthday to a special girl.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

sto lat.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow:aktion033: she is so smart, I was thinking she should enter a dog Olympic

I love how you have trained her, she really is amazing 


:wub:HAPPY 3rd BIRTHDAY CASHMERE Your living life to the fullest, auntie Paula sends you a BIG kiss:wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

WOW!!!! Cashmere is absolutely amazing. So full of energy and so smart. Time does fly with these precious little pets - just not enough time with them.
Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Cashmere. 
Love your signature action picture, so cute. Wonderful video!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy 3rd birthday Cashmere. Sure looks like you enjoy lots of fun. Stay happy.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow indeed! Cashmere really is full of energy and a very smart eager little girl. What a great trainer you are. I need you here, stat....


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CASHMERE! YOU ARE AMAZING!:chili::chili::chili::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

what a wonderful video!! Adorable and so, so, smart!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Julia ... Chashmere is amazing! And, you are, too ... it is obvious to see how much love and attention you give to your bright little shining star! I would not be surprised to see your video go viral on You Tube
_
:tender:Happy 3rd Birthday, Cashmere!:tender: _


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh the JOY, Happy Birthday Cashmere!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday from Vienna! I haven't viewed the video yet, but will do so tomorrow (late here). I think I will like it from all the comments.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cashmere! You are beautiful and smart.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

LOVE this video and what talent I got a kick out of the "backing up the tree" and I am sure that is a very handy trick


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CASHMERE!!!
I really enjoyed your video...so energetic and fun.
:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

C........come, Cashmere, and play with my girlsarty:

A........and let's team up the "athletes of Spoiles Maltese ":smilie_daumenpos::chili::woohoo2:

S........sure it will be fun:yahoo:

H........happy birthday to you young athlete:drinkup:

M........mommy is a good coach:thmbup:

E.........everybody wants to come and learn from you:dothewave:

R.........really, :you rock:

E.........expect us really soon:two thumbs up:





.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Cashmere! arty:

She is just amazing! What an incredible job you have done teaching her.
And how lucky are you to have such a happy fun little girl?!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, CASHMERE:cheer:
Boy time flies. I can't believe you're three already. Hope your birthday was fun!!:chili:Save​


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you - although I'm late in saying this - for all birthday wishes and nice words! It truly warms my heart. :wub: 



pippersmom said:


> OMG I love the video. Cashmere is so smart and has so much energy. Pipper is extremely LAZY!
> Happy Birthday to a special girl.


Thank you! Ah, but lazy dogs are cute.  Fortunately Cashmere with age found her on/off switch, and she's also very lazy in home, it's only outside that she opens her crazy side. 



wkomorow said:


> sto lat.


Dziękujemy!



Matilda's mommy said:


> Wow:aktion033: she is so smart, I was thinking she should enter a dog Olympic
> 
> I love how you have trained her, she really is amazing
> 
> ...


Thank you! We also send biggest kisses for you and your girls. <3
For now Cashmere can only win the Olympics of my heart, but that's enough for us.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Malt Shoppe said:


> WOW!!!! Cashmere is absolutely amazing. So full of energy and so smart. Time does fly with these precious little pets - just not enough time with them.
> Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Cashmere.
> Love your signature action picture, so cute. Wonderful video!


Thank you so much!  I sure hope I have many, many wonderful years ahead with my girl.



jane and addison said:


> Happy 3rd birthday Cashmere. Sure looks like you enjoy lots of fun. Stay happy.


Thank you.  I'll do everything in my power to keep her happy. 



silverhaven said:


> Wow indeed! Cashmere really is full of energy and a very smart eager little girl. What a great trainer you are. I need you here, stat....


Thank you! Hah, Cashmere is much better dog than I'm trainer and handler, she forgives a lot of my training mistakes. I wouldn't try them on your girls. 



sherry said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CASHMERE! YOU ARE AMAZING!:chili::chili::chili::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


 Thank you!



jpupart said:


> what a wonderful video!! Adorable and so, so, smart!! Happy Birthday!


Thank you very very much! I'm glad you liked the video. 



lydiatug said:


> Oh the JOY, Happy Birthday Cashmere!!!


Thank you! <3



luvsmalts said:


> Happy Birthday Cashmere! You are beautiful and smart.


Thank you, and kisses from Cashmere!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Julia ... Chashmere is amazing! And, you are, too ... it is obvious to see how much love and attention you give to your bright little shining star! I would not be surprised to see your video go viral on You Tube
> _
> :tender:Happy 3rd Birthday, Cashmere!:tender: _


Wow, thank you so much. She's my heart dog, and I do try to give her everything she deserves. <3



edelweiss said:


> Happy Birthday from Vienna! I haven't viewed the video yet, but will do so tomorrow (late here). I think I will like it from all the comments.


Thank you, and I hope you'll like it. 



cyndrae said:


> LOVE this video and what talent I got a kick out of the "backing up the tree" and I am sure that is a very handy trick


Thanks! She mostly uses this trick to escape from the shower, and boy, do I regret teaching her this in moments like this. :w00t:



Pooh's mommy said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CASHMERE!!!
> I really enjoyed your video...so energetic and fun.
> :chili::chili::chili:


I'm glad! And thank you. 



Piccolina said:


> C........come, Cashmere, and play with my girlsarty:
> 
> A........and let's team up the "athletes of Spoiles Maltese ":smilie_daumenpos::chili::woohoo2:
> 
> ...


Wow! I love this so much, you made me smile. I'm all in for teaming up, Cashmere would love that too. 



Kathleen said:


> Happy Birthday Cashmere! arty:
> 
> She is just amazing! What an incredible job you have done teaching her.
> And how lucky are you to have such a happy fun little girl?!!


Thank you! And I'm so, so lucky, I must've done something good in my life to be rewarded with her.



Snowbody said:


> :cheer:HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, CASHMERE:cheer:
> Boy time flies. I can't believe you're three already. Hope your birthday was fun!!:chili:Save​


Thank you! She had a lot of treats and yummy food, so I think she was happy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry I'm late, Happy Birthday Cashmere!


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday girl you deserve it


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Love the video. I think I may need to take a nap. She is incredibly active and very smart!


----------

